# Fiona found a turtle



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fiona proved she can hunt small upland game with the best of them. She does look very proud of her find.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wonderful photos! she is so proud of herself.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think that was a sign  I love the shot of the turtles get away on the beautiful Fiona tail.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's GREAT!!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

She's so gentle!!  Great find Fiona!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Fiona is such a lovely girl! Darling photographs! Glad the turtle was able to escape the ferocious beast to live another day!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cute, turtle soup?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha, that's so cute.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, those pictures brought such a welcome smile to my face!! Little Fiona has that sweet, gentle, soulful expression that can't help but make one smile!! 

She does look very proud of herself!! Hopefully it is one of many turtle "finds" this summer as you two embark on many adventures!! 

Kim


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

janine said:


> I think that was a sign


It could very well be, thanks for remembering  Maybe Tucker and Copper (the wild turtle hunters) sent it her way.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Fiona...You have a turtle on your head sweetie 
Wonderful pictures and story of a wonderful Girl. She looks like shes saying... in picture #2......."yep...that's right...*I *found it!" Too cute!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah. How sweet. You have another turtle dog to share your life with. It sure brought a smile to my face.

Is it one of the fast little water turtles like tucker used to find?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute!!! A yellow eared slider? I used to have red eared sliders when I was little - very funny little things. 

Way to go Fiona! Even better job on not eating it!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> Ah. How sweet. You have another turtle dog to share your life with. It sure brought a smile to my face.
> 
> Is it one of the fast little water turtles like tucker used to find?


If it would bring anyone a smile I know for a fact it would have been you  I was excited Fiona can carry on the tradition, of all people you understand. 

Yes, it was a sun/painted turtle, feisty little thing too!

I need to keep an eye out for the snappers though :uhoh: Tucker was quick enough not to have his nose taken off by those things.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thats great she looks so proud of herself!!!! cutie


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures  She looks so proud.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

That is the cutest thing ever! Well done Fiona, youre a darling! I love turtles too!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> If it would bring anyone a smile I know for a fact it would have been you  I was excited Fiona can carry on the tradition, of all people you understand.
> 
> Yes, it was a sun/painted turtle, feisty little thing too!
> 
> I need to keep an eye out for the snappers though :uhoh: Tucker was quick enough not to have his nose taken off by those things.


I am so glad you have another turtle dog.:

Those water turtles sure do look like they would bite and I know for sure a snapper would.:uhoh: Copper played it safe and only caught box turtles and those are no danger at all. He used to roll all over them:doh:, either putting turtle stink on him or dog stink on the turtle. 

The picture at the mill is the one you used to make me the Tucker Angel photo with Copper. something I sure treasure.:smooch:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I love the turtle on the head pic....such a gentle soul she is. Tuff will bring me a lizard often and the outcome is not quite that happy:doh:


----------



## vertiman (Jun 17, 2009)

Very cute! Fiona is a beautiful dog!
Pretty sure Lily would have eaten the turtle...


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Great find Fiona!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, That is the SMALLEST turtle I have ever seen! How great is it that she didn't treat it as a scooby snack! lol.....


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Shameless bump for the huntress  She has found many more turtles since I posted, and they get bigger every time.

Yesterday she was sent a special box turtle from bridge boy Copper, we only find them once every several years, not too common around here. Thanks Copper 










He had a piece of his shell chipped off from someone trying to eat him, probably the coyotes or foxes at work.










Fiona found 3 more painted turtles that day for a total bag limit of 4  She wants to take them all home with her, loves to play with them.



















No idea where she got this turtle hunter instinct from










Tucker even sent a bunny to make her day even more exciting. He loved bunnies, would quiver in excitement every time he saw a "Peter"  We went out to play with him (she was on lead of course) but he hopped away, smart bunny. :yes:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the shameless bump that made my day.:

Hmmmm.. Copper may have taken the piece out of your turtle's shell. I always had to watch him and make sure he didn't get too rough. He wasn't as gentle at times as your two darlings.

Fiona has the sweetest, kindest face and I know she is so enjoying her good life with you.:smooch: Wonder what the turtles think? Alien abduction I always figured.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't let that sweet kind "gentle" face fool you, I call her the huntress for good reason :uhoh: Left to her own devices she would get at the turtles soft chewy center in no time, something Tucker would never do. That first teeny tiny one was lucky. She likes to take them for a ride (abduction) in her mouth just like Copper did. Her former owner was aghast when she Fiona somehow snuck half a bunny (yes half a bunny) back into her crate one evening. I guess Fiona was saving it for later, half a bunny must be quite filling, poor bunny......


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

oooh, Fiona, you really ARE the "Huntress"! Pretty amazing stories your Dad is telling!


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

I can hardly believe how cute Fiona is.

Malkah would probably run scared, and Rösti would definitely eat it.


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Hope you sent that condolence card to the squirrel family. Fiona is a lovely girl and "the great huntress". Fortunately, for most wildlife Fiona has a dad who keeps a close eye on both! Wonderful photographs...love the photo of Tucker with his turtle!

Copper's mom's comment about "alien abduction" when Cooper found a turtle is too funny!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

great pictures!


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

So cute! And man, that's tiny!


----------

